# Etec 50 check engine light



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

No sir. Perhaps. Guess an EMM diagnostic report might tell you. But the fuel bulb is cheap to try.
So it is after returning to dock and motor idles or is shut down, but never on trip out? Running it harder on way back in?


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

I drive the same way put and back. Motor is still idling when the alarm goes never cuts off


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

One of two things is going on... Either your system check gauge is working properly and you have a problem or you’re getting a fault in the circuit and a false alarm.

At any rate your dealer ( you are using an authorized BRP dealer aren’t you?) tech will be able to hook up your motor to the correct software for that year/model and find out exactly what’s gong on.

Post up what you learn since there are folks here who will be interested...

Me? I’m having my fourth E-Tec installed on my old Maverick this week.

Aren’t boats fun?


----------

